
How Meetup Succeeded in the Aftermath of the Dot Com Crash - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/how-meetup-succeeded-aftermath-dot-com-crash/
======
rick888
I love meetup, but they never got any feedback on the new design change they
made a few months back. Many people weren't happy with this (including me).

I think they probably spent too much money on it and there were infrastructure
changes that made it impossible to turn-back.

